

Ask HN: We have no hope of digital privacy, correct? - randomnamehere

After reading up on PRISM and certain privacy guards, it seem to me, we have little to no hope of digital privacy. Is that a true statement?<p>Sure, it&#x27;s possible to encrypt our data and hide our tracks from the local coffee shop &quot;hacker&quot; but what about the US government? Do we just accept the inability to have some sort of digital privacy? If so, is that fact nothing more than a minor changed state of mind? We now have to admit the NSA is collecting data on us, do we just shrug our shoulders and go on with life?
======
bifrost
Its absolutely not a true statement, but you have to consider your actions in
this. Posting something to facebook/twitter will never be private. Gmail isn't
private, AWS isn't private, etc.

If you want privacy, stop exposing yourself.

That said, privacy in email is easy (gpg/pgp/SMIME), privacy in browsing is
easy (VPN), chatting not so hard (OTR) and there's a few other things...

------
pearjuice
Yes, as a brave citizen of the Unites States that is what is expected of you.
Of course, you are free to sign a digital petition and feel like it changes
something because it is on a .gov domain, but other than that, you stay put
and enjoy your freedom in one of the most powerful and civilized countries
known to planet Earth!

God bless America!

